# Tom and Jerry (plus friends)



## trc65 (Jan 30, 2021)

Severe cuteness warning for @Barb - more cute animals are pictured below ; )

Youngest sister had a birthday last week, and family is coming out tomorrow to celebrate her birthday. Well, a couple weeks ago, after seeing my mice, Mom asked if I could make a cat for my sister who is cat crazy, or crazy about cats. Said sure, went looking for some examples, and this is what I came up with.

Two cats and three mice. Made the elm cat as a prototype (that I'll keep) and then made the Apple one for her. Mice are cherry. Cats are around 8" tall, acrylic paint for eyes, whiskers are fishing line, and tail is 6 AWG bare ground wire that I discolored with heat.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2021)

All the cool cats say, Meowsers! Those are pretty neat looking Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 30, 2021)

Very creative. Bet she'll be tickled to get it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 30, 2021)

Those are super cool! And the mice aren't even afraid of them lol. Seriously though, very nice work! I wouldn't have known one was a prototype if you didn't say anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 30, 2021)

Okay, slow down Tim!! Those are fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice Tim! I'm not a cat person but those are seriously cool! Check it out @woodtickgreg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2021)

The creative juices are flowing! Those are really nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> Very nice Tim! I'm not a cat person but those are seriously cool! Check it out @woodtickgreg !


Very creative and cute!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2021)

This is great! More ideas to steal. How did you do the cat's ears, Tim?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 31, 2021)

Those are great Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 31, 2021)

They are very nice, Tim. Your imagination must have kept you busy in your younger days. Question, which is supposed to be me?? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 31, 2021)

Unique idea I’ve not seen or or contemplated before. We done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> This is great! More ideas to steal. How did you do the cat's ears, Tim?


The ears are actually the easiest part of the cat. Just turn a small cone, hollow it out, and cut them in half. Tiny amount of sanding is needed to get them to sit right on the head, but not much. I used Dremel with little sanding drum. The thinner the walls, the easier they are to sand and fit. Little bit of epoxy to attach.

The hardest part for me was trying to get both sides of the head to match. If I get a nice curve cut going on one side, the muscles/ brain has a hard time repeating the same cut on the other. I've got several undersized heads sitting on the bench. Good part is after adding eyes, nose/whiskers and ears, don't notice the lopsided head.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 31, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> They are very nice, Tim. Your imagination must have kept you busy in your younger days. Question, which is supposed to be me?? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


As a kid, was never inside from sunrise to sunset other than to eat. Always outside playing, making games, toys, weapons, etc with whatever could find laying around the farm.

Never touched wood unless it was making feed bunks or gates, etc for cattle. I did a lot of artwork in metal. My rational was I could put metal together, at any angle, as long as they were touching, I could attach them with a brazing rod or welding rod. Lot quicker to make something from metal than wood. Never-ending supply of materials as farming tends to generate a lot of metal waste from things wearing down or breaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2021)

Those are great! Love them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

